# digital Radioshack meter



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

When I was doing measurments last night It was hard for me to tell witch number the meter was indicating the numbers were 73,74,75,76,73,74,77,75.....
Would I have the same problem with the Galaxy 140, I assume it will be better since it can say 75.1 or 75.2. The Radioshack meter just jumps from 75 to 76 with no .1's in between. 

Also does the Galaxy have a tripod connection and do you use it with or without the windscreen?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The Radioshack meter just jumps from 75 to 76


If you're measuring pink noise, every meter will jump around. You can damp the movement somewhat with the slow/fast feature, but it's simply the nature of pink noise that causes the movement. It's really not too important to worry about the accuracy of the 75dB if you're simply getting a room level for REW.......

brucek


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

How do I get all my speakers to exactly the same volume level ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> How do I get all my speakers to exactly the same volume level ?


It isn't necessary to have them at _exactly_ the same level. Use your receivers speaker setup test tones and get the level on the SPL meter to match as close as you can from speaker to speaker. It doesn't need to be exact, since moving your head a foot or so in any direction would upset any exact level you had set. It's only a rough setup.....

brucek


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

brucek said:


> It isn't necessary to have them at _exactly_ the same level.


That makes a lot of sense, So theres no reson for me to upgrade?


----------

